# fuel gauge reads full



## courtneys (Sep 25, 2008)

i have an 03 maxima fuel gauge reads full all the time I replaced the sender and still have a full tank lol any ideads ????? wife is getting mad fellows help please!!!!


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmm, does the Needle move when tunred off, not sure if it should on this model?
Might just be a stuck needle..... have you tried checking the fuses to the dashboard, if there are any.....
basic ideas with not much help I am afraid but at least it might point you in the direction of something new to try.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hopefully you routed the fuel pump float correctly.
Could be a faulty gauge too. Bang on the dash a few times and see if the needle drops.


----------



## Thrasher068 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the same problem. I have a 91 240sx and i just replaced the fuel pump and sneding unit because they wer old ahd rusted. But my tach and fuel gauge is sitting at 5-clock


----------

